# Louisiana



## rebelcujo (Jul 10, 2012)

Anybody else here from louisiana?


----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes and welcome


----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

And where are you located


----------



## rebelcujo (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks im new here an dont really know tha ropes yet


----------



## rebelcujo (Jul 10, 2012)

Washington parish out in springhill


----------



## rebelcujo (Jul 10, 2012)

You?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

rebelcujo.


----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

Jefferson parish


----------



## rebelcujo (Jul 10, 2012)

Huntin anygood?


----------



## Turokman123 (Jan 2, 2011)

:welcomesign: to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

In JP heck no no place to hunt I got a lease out by Ft Polk


----------



## rebelcujo (Jul 10, 2012)

That must suck. Im able ta walk out my back door an go straight into tha woods


----------



## budman74 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm from St Martin Parish. Welcome to AT!


----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1779384
Check out this thread


----------



## LAWhitetail (Oct 29, 2011)

Lafayette....mostly hunt WMA at Sherburne & Westbay. Still working on perfecting this archery thing :wink:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## LAWhitetail (Oct 29, 2011)

ttt


----------



## DMOE512 (Aug 18, 2005)

They have quite a few members here from La.I`m in Plaquemine,hunt mostly in the atchafalaya basin now and a little oil feild in Iberville parish. Welcome


----------



## Josh Lagrange (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome!!! I am from louisiana too,grew up in St Bernard parish,have a house in jefferson parish,my parents live in st tammany parish and I live in terrebone,welcome to AT


----------



## bpax28 (May 28, 2012)

Welcome, I call Louisiana home. Went to school in Lake Charles then move to Metairie. Now I'm way, way, north of the great southern cookin' I miss!


----------

